#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-23
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<di3gopa> buenas noches
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-26
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: en la weba
